# stopped playing video games so much



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

I think I changed a bit or perhaps I'm temporarily bored but I haven't played video games in like 4 days straight. I still look up gaming news though still beats wasting hours on playing.

I just been watching tv shows lately and took a peek at my old P90X dvds first time ever lol (had them for years). I halfassed the chest triceps dvd since I didn't have the equipment. I browsed amazon but didn't really want to shell out $800 for top notch quality gear.

I also have a gym membership but really don't like going there.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been an avid gamer since about 1992, but in recent years I've really started to lose interest. The longer you go without playing them, the easier it is not to start again.


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

Good for you, I've done the same, except I went extreme and just sold my system.... missed it in the beginning but now I've replaced that hobby with others.


----------



## Aheadofmytime (Nov 2, 2012)

honestly i just been using my 360 for netflix for the most part.


----------



## butchered (May 2, 2013)

Good on you.

I have mostly stopped now too for various reasons, and for a similar length of time to you.

For me sometimes it's just about filling that time with other things, but things that don't cause TOO much anxiety.

Boredom can be a dangerous place to linger, and I'm looking at picking other hobbies. I don't have gym membership like you do (anxiety), but I work out at home a couple of times a week.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

i haven't played much since i finished gow:a in march.and right now i haven't played any game since 2 weeks ago.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I know, games got boring lately.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't really play anything anymore either, last time I played a lot was when I was playing RuneScape last year, but quit that for the last time. I'm planning on getting GTA V this year and that's about it.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

playing tomb raider on pc with my gtx 680, the hair effect is kinda cool.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to be an avid gamer. Played WoW over 5 years 6 hours a day minimum, bought every popular Xbox 360 game under the sun. When I moved out of my parents place, got into a relationship, and started school, I stopped playing completely. Long story short, relationship ended, back with my parents. I must have gotten used to not playing games for all those years, because there's no games that can keep me playing as much as I used. I get bored after about an hour or two.


----------

